# Bad day to bring the kiddo to big als. LOL



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omg what a day... I've learned that taking an almost 1 year old to a fish shop alone might not be the smartest but she had a blast!

The crummy thing about winter and fish stores is the fact you have to shed all of your winter layers if you plan to stay awhile. So I pulled off the kiddo's jacket, tucked it away while she was being amused by the turtles in the pond just as you enter Scar's big als fish room. 

Then we checked out the SW tanks, I was telling her what clown fish and tangs looked like and no matter what Grandma says they are not nemos. 

We checked out the feeders and goldies.. This is the point where Kat starts making happy noises, which are a hell of a lot like a leaky balloon. (sorry if you were in the fish room at this time. LOL)

I was checking out the shrimps they had in, holding her hand tightly. We are both tired of being stuck indoors, and she's walking/running like a mad drunk now and needed some new surroundings. So for a second I loose grip of her hand and off she goes. She took a spill in a large puddle. LOL I helped her up since she didn't even notice and couldn't figure out why one of her pant legs was longer..

Until one of the fish people down there handed me her shoe.  omfg.. Wet sock. LOL

She had a mini tantrum as I was looking at plants but that went away quickly when she caught sight of the crayfish and guppies. 

We went back upstairs, which btw was littered with boxes and stock. D: Not something I care to walk around, esp with a 30 pound kid in my arms. Not anyone's fault, it sounded like there was short staff and it wasn't anything the dry goods guy could do much about.

We checked out some bulbs and picked up some filters which are much needed (my ac sponges are falling apart XD) and the staff was very helpful.

I go to check out.. Kat gets super excited about all the easy to reach bins with misc. fish stuff. Plastic plants and fish food.. Nothing really to stress about. So I am trying to keep track of her and pay for my items when I look down and she has blue hands.

Blue hands? Oh.... fudge.  She found the jungle fungus cure. She didn't open it but she managed to find the one leaky one. So I wrestled her layers back on and got her out to the car to clean her up. I probably looked like I was abusing my child by the way I was trying to scrub the blue off of her hands. 

Lesson learned. Bring a friend or spouse when going to big als with a toddler. XD


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, everyone has their bad days, but at least you bought all the stuff you needed right?

And you can look at fish stuff for longer if you force the hubby to look after the kid. =]


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I really do love bringing Kat with me to the stores. She really likes seeing all the new fish. Our's are boring atm I think. XD

Yup! Despite all the unforeseen stuff got lots done :3


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yes today is a bad day, took me 2 1/2 hours to get to work, usually it takes me 30-45 minutes, I was so tempted to turn back and call in sick.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know it was snowy and I really didn't mind going slow but everyone was going 40 everywhere. I don't doubt it took you that long D:


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

That's such a great story Cid!!! Sounds like you had some fun!! I wish I could have seen some of that.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

lol my son is 5 and always wants to go to the fish store with me around 2 mins in its ok lets go i want to go can we go lol if im there for more then 10 - 15 mins he really starts freaking..

one thing i realized he is like ttc's biggest fan and its not the fish store he wants to go to with me its the bus ride we take there and back. and here i was thinking yay me and my son have the same interests someone to actually talk 2 about it seems all i get is rolled eyes from the wife and you want to go there again or where are you going to put that lol ugh!!!

at least me and my son both get to enjoy what we like him the bus me the fish hopefully one day it will be the fish for him to lol here is to hoping


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! all for the buss ride, that's sooo cute. Do you take him on the trains? That was a real treat for me when I was little 

Haha Tbird, Yes I wish you where there. Two sets of eyes are better than one! 

They are pretty nice crystal shrimp too..and a rope fish!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

That story reminds me of the last time I went to BA with my 87 year old mother. I don't think she was any different than your toddler. I swear I almost fainted when the guy put a three foot lizard on her shoulder! She absolutely loved it and I left a nervous wreck.

Lee


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha lee!! Man.. I hope someone still brings me to the fish store when I am 87. :3


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I love it when parents take their kids to stores and then let them wander all over getting into trouble. It's so precious.....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you mean me? O_O? I didn't let her get three feet from me.. D:

Unfortunately, everything awesome to kids always at least in arms reach when you are in a store like that. 

I am a paranoid mom, I don't think I could let my kid run screaming out of sight. 

Btw, if anyone thinks I am honestly annoyed with what happened that day please don't. I found everything just more funny as it happened. I -know- not everyone likes kids but not every kid has a great or patient parent to show them how to be. 

I look forward to dragging her around until she's old enough to drive, then she can take me for day trips to the LFS. XD


----------

